#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-03
<logavanc> Wow... less ppl here than I would have thought...
<BearIBeer> Hello
<BearIBeer> I have a question about totem on 12.04,  how to let totem detect plugins dynamic?
<BearIBeer> Now, totem detect a new plugin and install it automatically but seems only reboot the totem, it can detect the new plugin.
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-06
<siganderson> hey, has anybody any problem with evolution saving passwords? I can't do it, as when mail authentication request window appears, click on cancel or accept doesn't have effect. In that  moment to go back to the desktop I need to kill gnome-keyring-d!
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-07
<droidmaxxx> hello... help guys..
<droidmaxxx> Ubuntu Gnome 3 screwed up ::(
<smartboyhw> droidmaxxx, em what did you do before it screwed up?
<droidmaxxx> hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Hello
<droidmaxxx> smartboyhw one sec... let me type... please... help
<smartboyhw> OK
<droidmaxxx> I'm able to login to Gnome intstead of unity... but extension can't be installed...
<droidmaxxx> I download that gnome3 via prepository first... big download and intstalled but it dint run...
<droidmaxxx> via terminal it get installed but no change... and also doesn't show up in tweak tool extensions tab..
<droidmaxxx>  via Firefox it doesn't get higlighted everything greyed out
<droidmaxxx> no ON OFF switch to install
<smartboyhw> !?
<droidmaxxx> here some screenshots of my problem ---> http://imgur.com/a/B0kRL
<smartboyhw> droidmaxxx, can't understand
<droidmaxxx> some one said I installed gnome fallback... and I have to intall gnome shell for gnome3 how to do that?
<smartboyhw> You want Gnome Shell OK
<droidmaxxx> smartboyhw: which part were you not able to understand?
<smartboyhw> droidmaxxx, which version?
<droidmaxxx> yeah... I want gnome shell... but I actually installed Gnome3 from Ubuntu Software centre also... some 200MB downloaded
<droidmaxxx> I don't no... which version.. :( settings info shows as just " Gnome" even tried to echo cmd... that also showed only "gnome" :(
<smartboyhw> droidmaxxx, simple. Type `sudo apt-get install gnome-shell` in terminal
<droidmaxxx> I got this
<droidmaxxx> one sec...
<droidmaxxx> hey this is what I got
<droidmaxxx> http://imgur.com/r1PPw
<smartboyhw> droidmaxxx, strange that means it is installed
<droidmaxxx> yes... :(
<droidmaxxx> that 200mb package from ubuntu software center...  I downloaded as per online guides to itstall...
<smartboyhw> droidmaxxx, next time: DON"T
<droidmaxxx> hm... :(
<droidmaxxx> then what do I do now... please help...
<droidmaxxx> can you suggest some other lightweight low resource OS which can run fast on my netbook...
<smartboyhw> droidmaxxx, if you want to, try Lubuntu. It runs on LXDE and is quite lightweight
<droidmaxxx> what abt xbuntu?
<droidmaxxx> Can you suggest something that runs Gnome??
<smartboyhw> droidmaxxx, uh slightly less lightweight then Lubuntu. However Xubuntu receives the highest praises:D
<droidmaxxx> hmm...
<droidmaxxx> for which can I get more apps??
<droidmaxxx> which one would be better for networking... coz I need to connect to my netbook to vpn for work...
<smartboyhw> droidmaxxx, um can I query you? It is not best to talk about LXDE and Xfce while in a GNOME channel:P
<droidmaxxx> lol :D
<droidmaxxx> sure..
<jbicha> could someone runningg quantal+proposed verify bug 1078155 so that the update can go into quantal-updates  ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1078155 in mutter (Ubuntu Quantal) "Update gnome-shell/mutter to 3.6.2" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078155
<jbicha> oh and bug 1067933 too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067933 in mutter (Ubuntu Quantal) "Reloading shell with Alt-F2 r loses all workspaces but first 2" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067933
<vooze> jbicha: have you figured out, what you are going to do with 13.04, Gnome 3.8 @ PPA or 3.6?
<jbicha> vooze: it's too early for that decision
<jbicha> but currently the plan is for Ubuntu 13.04 to include GNOME 3.6
<atrus> jbicha: what are you looking to have verified for 1078155?
<jbicha> atrus: that it works and doesn't create noticeable new bugs, thanks for verifying :)
<atrus> good good :)
<atrus> it occurs to me now after testing that that I almost never use workspaces any more.
<jbicha> bug 868423 proposed to turn workspaces off by default in Unity
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 868423 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Workspace switcher should not be in the Launcher by default" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868423
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-08
<The_Letter_M> Hello All
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-09
<britt__> hey everyone
<smartboyhw> Hello
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-02
<ph> darkxst, hi ya - r u online?
<ph> got a jhbuild error with webkit - it's looking for freetype.h in freetype/freetype.h but it's installed to freetype2/freetype.h should I change the script or ln freetype2 to freetype?
<ph> darkxst, you here yet... ?
<darkxst> ph, skip webkit
<ph> darkxst, lol - i just got the build working now :P
<darkxst> ph, you can just use the system webkit
<darkxst> from trusty
<ph> darkxst,  ah ok... you know jhbuild sysdeps command... it shows that it can use alot of existing system apps and libs, but when running the build it doesn't appear to use them.... should I be commenting out those it can use in the moduleset .module file that I'm using?
<ph> so that it's not being forced to build them... ?
<darkxst> I think `jhbuild sysdeps --install `is broken on ubuntu (it doesn't actually install anything)
<darkxst> you need to manually install
<ph> ah ok
<darkxst> also some things like webkit are always built by default
<darkxst> but you can skip them in .jhbuildrc
<ph> how do you skip them?
<ph> darkxst, when i run jhbuild sysdeps |grep -i webkit - it says WebKit (webkitgtk-3.0.pc, required=2.3.2, installed=2.2.1)
<ph> darkxst, are you running the g-s 3.11.2?
<darkxst> hmm webkit should have been updated to 2.3 I thought
<darkxst> ph, "skip = ['WebKit']"
<darkxst> yeh I am running 3.11.2
<ph> darkxst, the steps I've done to build so far are install ubuntu gnome 14.04, base system apps, then run the introductory jhbuild script to install everything it needs, then i've configured jhbuild and run jhbuild build -aN. It failed at WebKit
<darkxst> it will probably fail at a bunch of things!
<ph> I don't have the staging ppa
<ph> just the default g-s 3.8.2 that comes with u g 14.04
<ph> is that cool so far for the steps I've run?
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> gnome-shell 3.11.2 is on staging as of this morning
<ph> what version of WebKit do you have installed?
<ph> lol - well I wanted to get the jhbuild environment done anyways
<darkxst> 2.2.1
<ph> ok cool - so if it works fine on yours with that then easiest is just to skip it then
<darkxst> webkit shouldnt matter too much unless you are building epiphany
<darkxst> as a first run, just skip any modules that fail, some really don't matter too much
<darkxst> then try jhbuild buildone gnome-shell. and start building whatever it complains about
<darkxst> things like e-d-s, cogl, clutter, mutter etc will be fairly important
<ph> darkxst, ok cool thanks for the tip. Also is ccache enabled and used by jhbuild by default?
<darkxst> I don't think so
<darkxst> but generally you won't need to be building the full stack, so builds are usually pretty quick
<ph> right ok good, so it's like the build is a one time thing and then it's just updating modules as required type thing?
<darkxst> yeh, that is what I do
<darkxst> although I don't build much beyond gnome-shell, g-s-d and g-c-c
<ph> excellent... do you think you can give me some help patching g-s-d from this bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=709859
<ubot5> Gnome bug 709859 in xsettings "text gets double-sized inappropriately on hidpi screen running below native resolution" [Normal,Assigned]
<ph> specifically the disable scaling for hdmi outputs
<ph> I want to see if that resolves my huge fonts issue
<ph> by the way my .jhbuildrc-custom is using moduleset = gnome-world-3.12 and modules = meta-gnome-core-shell, is that basically what you're running?
<darkxst> ph, use git bz
<darkxst> goto the gnome-settings-daemon folder and run
<darkxst> git bz apply 709859
<ph> oh wow - I never knew that existed :D
<darkxst> (you might need to install the bz plugin for git)
<darkxst> ph, how do you think the devs get their patches into the bugs? they don't manually attach them :)
<ph> lol that's what i thought they did :P
<ph> darkxst, so how do i build g-s-d again with jhbuild once i've patched it?
<ph> darkxst, also I have a question - I like using guake but it relies on libglade which isn't installed in the system but has been built by jhbuild, how do I avoid guake wanting to install it in the system aswell?
<ph> do i need to manually build guake, and then point it at the libs under myjhbuild install/ folder?
<ph> or do I remove the libglade built by jhbuild, install it in the system and then jhbuild will use the system one?
<ph> darkxst, so I'm avoiding duplication of apps and libs where possible...
<darkxst> ph, it should use system lib, if you set it as skip and uninstall said lib from jhbuild
<darkxst> patch, then: jhbuild buildone -afc gnome-settings-daemon
<ph> darkxst, cool thanks for that - sorry was afk for a bit
<ph> darkxst, libglade for example is a gnome library, or a linux library?
<ph> also when running gnome-shell 3.11.2, if running things like gnome-tweak-tool from within the 3.11.2 shell, does that start the one built by jhbuild or the one that's installed in the system? ie do I need to update .desktop files to be running jhbuild run gnome-tweak-tool etc?
<darkxst> it would launch the system installed one
<darkxst> ph, glade is gnome
<ph> darkxst, ok so basically all apps would need to be run via jhbuild, to use those downloaded and built by jhbuild yeah?
<darkxst> yes
<ph> But if running like g-s with jhbuild, and it needs to start another app, then it will run the jhbuild app or the system app?
<ph> darkxst, I mean when running an app with jhbuild, it knows to pull in other apps and dependencies from the jhbuild environment?
<darkxst> maybe, not entirely sure
<ph> ah ok
<darkxst> ph, would you be interested in helping with packaging of 3.11 for staging?
<ph> darkxst, sure if I can
<ph> just using like uupdate, and pbuilder?
<darkxst> yeh
<ph> yeah no probs
<ph> but i'd only be able to package 64bit ...
<darkxst> I would like to move the packaging back to bzr branches, but right now there are none, so uupdate/pbuilder
<ph> or common
<darkxst> ph, ppa builders deal with that, you are just testing by building locally
<ph> ah ok cool - so it's just testing the 64bit, but it will still generate i386 packages as well depending on the commands to pbuilder?
<darkxst> yes all ppa packages get built for amd64 and i386
<darkxst> archive packages also get ppc and arm64
<ph> ok - so I assume that i'd just be packaging the 3.11 packages i'm using?
<darkxst> yes the tarballs
<darkxst> uscan will grab them mostly (but sometimes have to edit debian/watch)
<ph> only tarballs, so not packaging from git?
<ph> as in master branch - just the releases only?
<darkxst> generally yes, unless there is no tarball available, then we might use a git snapshot
<ph> ok no worries :)
<darkxst> ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/
<darkxst> ph, make sure to update all deps in control[.in] , (git log -p configure.ac, in the jhbuild folder is good for that)
<darkxst> check NEWS for major changes etc...
<ph> and once packaged where do I put them etc? and who makes the decisions about tarball/git snapshots?
<darkxst> we would only use a git snapshot if there was no tarball released yet, but updated branch was required
<darkxst> when ready take a debdiff of just the debian folder (debdiff ... | filterdiff "*/debian/*")
<ph> ok, and the control.in part you just said what's that about exactly?
<darkxst> sorry, filterdiff -i
<darkxst> ph control/control.in specifies build and runtime dependencies and versions
<darkxst> if upstream say they need gtk 3.11.2 for example, then you need to update that in the control file
<ph> ok but the git command u said does that, or it's a manual process?
<ph> <--- noob here
<ph> I know how to package etc, but I've never packaged into a ppa before, so I might need to be shown or given a run through first so I know what i'm doing
<ph> darkxst, on a side note the packages that jhbuild are failing on saying no libsystemd-login even though that's installed... should I --enable-libsystemd-login=no for those or are they actually required? I mean the system version if I attempt to remove that one as suggested in another bug it wants to remove all of ubuntu just about
<darkxst> ph, the git command shows you what has been changed
<darkxst> you then manually edit control file
<darkxst> ph, what packages? we have logind
<ph> polkit and colord are two that have failed - i got around it by doing --enable-libsystemd-login=no for polkit and --disable-systemd-login for colord
<ph> but do they need to use libsystemd-login or they will use something else instead?
<darkxst> they should be using logind. I get "checking for LIBSYSTEMD_LOGIN... yes" for polkit
<darkxst> do you have libsystemd-login-dev installed?
<ph> do you have a libsystemd-login built within jhbuild?
<ph> do i need to have the libsystemd-login-dev installed in my system perhaps?
<darkxst> system package
<darkxst> likewise with anything listed as mandatory by 'jhbuild sysdeps'
<ph> ah as you said before the jhbuild sysdeps --install wasn't working so that's why they got missed
<ph> my fault ok cool
<darkxst> it doesnt install any packages (but it does list them)
<ph> yeah that's what's happened - i'll just install them manually
<ph> ok it's back building again - so what is the git log -p configure.ac within the jhbuild folder actually doing?
<ph> darkxst, ok it's back building again - so what is the git log -p configure.ac within the jhbuild folder actually doing?
<ph> it opens the configure.ac file and allows me to do what with it?
<darkxst> go to a folder, say gnome-settings-daemon
<darkxst> then run it
<darkxst> it will show you all changes to that file (in diff format)
<darkxst> configure.ac contains all dependencies and versions as defined by upstream
<ph> ok i get it - so it shows me what are the changes to dependencies from the last version, so it makes it easy to spot and then update the control.in file yeah?
<darkxst> yeh
<ph> nice ok - yeah coz i was going to ask what if they added new deps, but that answers that question
<ph> so we got to the when ready take a debdiff of the debain folder. But the debian folder isn't in the tarball I downloaded from the ftp site you gave me. So you mean I need to to an apt-get source first right?
<ph> *do
<ph> darkxst, where do i get the source from though? just whatever is available in the ubuntu repos for whatever I'm packaging?
<darkxst> ph, start with 3.10 package from gnome3-staging/saucy or debian
<darkxst> if you use debian source, check the ubuntu packages for any changes that are needed though
<ph> yeah i thought so - ok so just by adding the source for that ppa or have to download the source manually from the staging ppa? What is the debian source you mentioned?
<darkxst> some of the 3.10 packages are in debian
<darkxst> I use chdist to grab saucy source packages
<darkxst> pull-debian-source to get debian packages
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i am going to fix up mutter 3.11.2
<ph> can you give me an example of each of those commands?
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<darkxst> ph, look at the man pages ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, are you working on gnome-icon-theme?
<darkxst> ricotz, there was no 3.11 release for that
<darkxst> I will just copy the 3.10 to trusty
<ricotz> darkxst, right, i will push a rebuild with a bumped dep
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> darkxst, the copy won't suffice
<ricotz> ah no the g-i-t-symbolic needs to be patched
<darkxst> ricotz, oh, I see
<darkxst> ricotz, I'm off to cook dinner, feel free to push a fix in the meantime
<ricotz> darkxst, already did
<darkxst> :)
<ph> darkxst, 14 packages left to build
<ph> darkxst, so yeah according to the doco - jhbuild will pull libs, apps etc from the jhbuild environment first, and if it can't find it then it will pull it from the system
<ph> ricotz, r u running g-s in jhbuild?
<ricotz> ph, no
<ph> me likey but have some issues - gonna reboot and also i'll try setting up a session to point to jhbuild gnome-shell
<ph> ricotz, that's a pity - what version of g-s are you running?
<ricotz> git master
<ph> ricotz, how did you manage that? r u running ubuntu?
<ricotz> using PPAs and local builds
<ph> so like install base ubuntu gnome - then staging ppa, then built from git?
<ricotz> kind of
<ph> ricotz, lol you're crazy!!! I'm jealous :P Is it stable?
<darkxst> ph, yes it does, but most likely glib_spawn, does not know about jhbuild so apps launched from the shell are mostly likely not run in a jhbuild shell
<ricotz> ph, i am using g-s git since karmic
<ricotz> and it works fine with some drawbacks from time to time
<ph> ricotz, nice but probably a lot of work to keep it running smooth and updated etc though?
<ph> darkxst, well I just installed gnome-tweak-tool also and ran it by alt+f2 and it opened the jhbuild version, but you mean that it might not be wrapped properly in the jhbuild environment?
<darkxst> if it ran, it ran!
<ph> darkxst, lol i see - so if an app doesn't it means it's not playing nice with jhbuild
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, keep in mind if you copy to and rebuild packages in staging, make sure the deps are built before pushing the next package
<ricotz> darkxst, gnome-shell wasn't built against the new gjs
<kronstadt> hello
<kronstadt> anybody talk spanish too?
<MaverickPT> hello people
<MaverickPT> gnome-settings-daemon crashed on ubuntu 13.10, any ideas why?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-03
<roasted> hello you beautiful people
<c_smith> Gnome 3.10 seems to be pretty stable on 13.10
<c_smith> as compared to around a month ago.
<roasted> c_smith: that's good news. I JUST installed it...
<roasted> last I used it I rage quit when I couldn't install a damn printer. :/
<c_smith> lol
<roasted> seriously. the whole printer UI would just say "failed to install printer"
<c_smith> roasted, a month ago I couldn't use my keyboard volume keys (even though they were properly mapped)
<roasted> on all 3 of my printers...
<c_smith> roasted, makes me wonder what would have happened if I attempted to connect my OfficeJet J4540 printer.
<roasted> I was just about to install it until you said it was better than a month ago. I'm waiting for updates to get done cause my one printer has a proprietary driver.
<roasted> well in aminute here I might be able to at least offer insight if it works or not now-a-days
<roasted> ha, updates done, sec.
<c_smith> nice.
<roasted> well, no error yet, still sitting on "installing" for my hp laserjet...
<c_smith> nice
<roasted> annnnnd still waiting
<roasted> 6 minutes in
<roasted> my life atm - http://i.imgur.com/NRyzMqP.png
<roasted> really wanted to go to bed within the next 10 minutes :/
<c_smith> lulz
<roasted> well we're not off to a good start
<roasted> after 8 minutes of trying to install the printer I just rebooted
<roasted> this time I selected my other printer
<roasted> it too is hanging
<roasted> damnit, gnome.
<roasted> and/or ubuntu.
<roasted> still installing. bed time.
<darkxst> roasted, still havent fixed the printer bug
<darkxst> roasted, but try using system-config-printer (just to confirm its really a g-c-c bug)
<roasted> darkxst: with system-config-printer I was able to install my Epson printer with a proprietary driver without fuss.
<darkxst> roasted, did printer install work properly in g-c-c 3.8?
<roasted> I believe so
<roasted> this was a fresh install and I bumped it to 3.10 right away, but I had ubuntu gnome on this system before
<darkxst> roasted, can you try 3.11.2?
<darkxst> (trusty only)
<xente> often, gdm goes to the lock screen and when I use the keyboard to login I can't get my username to get keyboard focus. does anyone else have this problem? Is there a solution?
<jw12000> Has anyone figured out how to get a gnome-session to work over VNC with Ubuntu 13.10?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-04
<darkxst> jw12000, it should work, but it will be very slow, since it will use software rendering
<gnomer> Hi!
<gnomer> Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 will be LTS?
<roasted_> darkxst: I just fired up a live USB of ubuntu gnome 13.10 without PPAs (of course) and it too failed to install a printer.
<roasted_> doesn't seem to be 3.8 vs 3.10 related, but 13.10 in itself
<darkxst> roasted, did it ever work previously?
<roasted_> on 13.10, no
<roasted_> I've tried 4 printers at this point, all network based.
<roasted_> gnome 3.10 in opensuse 13.1... works fine
<roasted_> definitely something centralized around the 13.10 release of ubuntu gnome, as far as I can tell, and it doesn't care if I'm on the default 3.8 or PPA'd to 3.10
<darkxst> try with a 14.04 image? I can install my network printer here on trusty+3.10 (although it never worked in the past)
<roasted_> I can try it
<roasted_> by the time this is done downloading I'll be hosting a training session, so I probably won't get to it until much later.
<roasted_> is Ubuntu 14.04 changing much in terms of the GTK vs Qt war?
<roasted_> Like will Gnome be integrated nicer in Ubuntu 14.04 or will it be heavily driven by PPAs and wizardry workarounds?
<darkxst> roasted, it should be slightly better, but you will still need a PPA to get full 3.10
<roasted_> ;/
<roasted_> darkxst: are you an ubuntu gnome dev?
<darkxst> yes
<roasted_> darkxst: I'm having a hard time understanding why gnome/ubuntu is a difficult relationship to overcome at the core level. I say this while looking as Xubuntu, who's GTK under the hood, and Mint 16 who have independent-ized Cinnamon to the point it doesn't matter what Ubuntu runs under the hood.
<darkxst> roasted_, we have quite a few packages shared with Ubuntu
<darkxst> where as xfce is largely independent of GNOME and cinnamon is a fork
<roasted_> ah. :(
<roasted_> this is the non-dev of me speaking but I would think, if nothing else, you could just pipe Gnome in its entirety to a single PPA and have it come down separately.
<roasted_> That way shared libs with Ubuntu get upgraded and missing libs get installed and = Gnome.
<darkxst> can't just go replacing shared libs, it messes with the reverse dependencies
<roasted_> oh :(
<roasted_> it's a shame you can't seemingly have an ubuntu base with an independently (but heavily integrated) gnome instance
<darkxst> roasted_, we will get there eventually, hopefully for 14.10
<roasted_> darkxst: yeah, I have no doubt. It's just, as long as I can't print, things like that are major show stoppers for me, unfortunately.
<darkxst> roasted_,  but you can? your printer installed via system-config-printer should work fine!
<roasted_> well, yeah, I suppose
<roasted_> still signs of a broken setup (blunt 2c)
<roasted_> gotta run though. thanks again.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-05
<ph> darkxst, hey man, I was having major issues with jhbuild and 3.11 the other day, and basically needed to rebuild my machine again, so I decided to check out Fedora 20
<ph> darkxst, so I'm just playing around in there for now by way of a comparison with ubuntu gnome - so I won't be able to help out with packaging g-s 3.11 unfortunately....
<ph> darkxst, I was actually looking forward to doing some, but for the life of me I just couldn't get 3.11 stable enough to do anything and wasn't happy staying with 3.8.2, and the move to 3.10.2 leaves me with the huge fonts headache :S
<ph> darkxst, So I thought I'd try out Fedora for a bit and see what all the fuss was about...
<ph> darkxst, but I can still help out with the extensions side of things anyways
<Robinson> ¿Cuando estará disponible con GNOME 3.10?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-06
<somethingrandom> hey guys, i installed gnome 3.10 under 13.10 and have trouble getting unity back: http://askubuntu.com/questions/386474/tried-gnome-3-10-on-ubuntu-13-10-how-can-i-get-unity-back/
<somethingrandom> any idea what to do?
<somethingrandom> test
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<darkxst> js24 is in master now ;)
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey guys
<Schrodinger`Cat> i love your distro
<Schrodinger`Cat> thanks all for this project
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, nice
<ricotz> darkxst, there will be some trouble with goa, so sit tight ;)
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> darkxst, you could prepare a g-c-c rebuild if you like
<ricotz> for trusty and saucy
<ricotz> goa isn't fully published yet
<adamk> Hello all, is this a place where I could ask a question?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-07
<circ-user-b7neg> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 Server, and have installed ubuntu-desktop.  When the server boots up it goes straight into the Desktop login GUI.  I was wondering if its possible to prevent that from happening, and instead be faced with the traditional black login command screen?
<stratus_ss> sure it is
<stratus_ss> there are a couple of ways you can do that
<stratus_ss> you can boot into init 3, which by default doesnt use the gui, second, you can adjust the display manager, such as GDM, MDM or LightDM
<stratus_ss> the simplist (not best) way to achieve this is to move the /etc/init.d/gdm file to another name
<circ-user-b7neg> I've read suggestions online, however I'm looking for the "safest" method.  I'd like to be able to start the desktop from the command screen when and if i need
<stratus_ss> sure, that makes sense, working with the display manager is usually best
<stratus_ss> typing "startx" will always launch your gui
<stratus_ss> as long as you have a gui to launch
<stratus_ss> alternatively you can use grub
<stratus_ss> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<circ-user-b7neg> im going to try the grub method first, and then i'll report back
<stratus_ss> used to be i just never installed the display manager
<darkxst> stratus_ss, hi
<stratus_ss> hey dark, I have some questions regarding the build process
<stratus_ss> I have worked my way through most of the debian maintainers guide, as well as the ubuntu how to
<stratus_ss> and several how tos on pbuilder
<stratus_ss> however I cant seem to get anything other than simple things ("bc" for example) to actually successfully build
<darkxst> stratus_ss, do you have the PPA's installed?
<darkxst> either in the config file, or you can do it runtime when running 'update'
<stratus_ss> dark, ---> this one v
<stratus_ss> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu trusty main
<stratus_ss> or do you mean in the /etc/pbuilderrc
<darkxst> stratus_ss, I do it like this "pbuilder-dist trusty amd64 update --override-config --othermirror "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu trusty main|deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-next/ubuntu trusty main"
<darkxst> since I switch between different configs (trusty, trusty+ppa, etc) so its easier to just have a few different update scripts
<darkxst> stratus_ss, if you do have the ppa installed, pastebin the build log (~/pbuilder/trusty_result/last_operation.log)
<stratus_ss> what I am ultimately trying to acheive is understanding the backporting process, which if i understand correctly, is what is used to feed the ppa
<darkxst> we are not backporting! we are ahead of ubuntu ;)
<stratus_ss> ok, i guess to my way of thinking is we are "backporting" the source to deb
<stratus_ss> or rather the upstream
<darkxst> ok, backporting is not really the term
<stratus_ss> ok, my appologies
<darkxst> but the build system mostly handles the source side of things
<stratus_ss> then to be more verbose, i want to be able to build the dependencies to be able to provide those to the ppa
<darkxst> when you do uupdate -v 3.10.2 tarball
<darkxst> all the dependencies should be there already for 3.10.x
<stratus_ss> n00b question -> who creates them in the first place
<darkxst> btw, just to go back a few steps, you will need to use the saucy pocket to build 3.10.x for the timebeing "i.e. deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu saucy main"
<darkxst> stratus_ss, we update them from ubuntu or debian as required
<darkxst> stratus_ss, or even better use a saucy pbuilder ;)
<darkxst> I am going to start copying 3.10 packages into trusty pocket, but haven't started yet.
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> is ubuntu-gnome team have found enough devs to be able to continue the project ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-08
<ricotz> darkxst, hi :), seeing a thunderbird 24.2.0 release will probably mean that mozjs24 will also be called 24.2, which means another library-name-change :\
<darkxst> ricotz, meh, seems the mozilla people have no idea what is going on then ;(
<darkxst> ricotz, https://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-esr24/rev/0fa56f18ff99
<darkxst> ricotz, perhaps we should relax the versioning on the .pc file?
<darkxst> although gjs still links directly against the lib
<darkxst> meh, ignore that
<ricotz> changing the name of the library- and pc-file without any reason is just a pita
<ricotz> i guess there is no real understand for the shared library concept
<darkxst> ricotz, right, I don't quite get it, it seems that the versioning was causing issues with extensions
<darkxst> but the versioning is only applied to standalone build
<darkxst> ricotz, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=927073
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 927073 in Build Config "Binary compatibility broken for maintenance releases due to strict version-script" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> but I still don't see how that breaks ABI
<ricotz> an ABI break is no reason to change the name
<ricotz> at least not for the standalone version
<ricotz> but since they aren't maintaining a proper soname versioning they don't see another way
<darkxst> yeh they refused to adopt proper soname versioning
<ricotz> i am going to push an (untested) snapshot to my staging ppa
<ricotz> (e.g. it might fail to build)
<darkxst> ricotz, right, I wouldnt be entirely surprised it there are regression from those patches
<darkxst> but it would be good to know either way, release isnt too far off, mainly blocked by the debug stuff currently
<darkxst> ricotz, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=8344053
<darkxst> perhaps include that in snapshot?
<ricotz> ah was that what you added to https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/mozjs-debug/+sourcepub/3665453/+listing-archive-extra ?
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 3665453 not found
<darkxst> ricotz, no, I had to had a terrible hack to gjs (#define DEBUG) to make debug builds work
<ricotz> ok, this is not included in my build though too
<darkxst> with the above patch ./configure --debug should just work
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> --enable-debug
<darkxst> even
<ricotz> i dont want to add it though
<ricotz> enabling debug even breaks abi?
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> no it shouldnt, but did due that bug
<darkxst> debug build should be abi compatible just a bit slower
<ricotz> i mean the debug build and non-debug build are not abi compatible
<ricotz> the patch suggests otherwise
<ricotz> but i guess they are not all public headers
<darkxst>  jsvals are structs in the debug build vs ints in the normal build
<darkxst> but atleast according to upstream, they are abi compatible
<ricotz> ah, this drops the minor versioning "libmozjs-24.so"
<ricotz> mozjs-24.pc
<darkxst> oh right, so if they ever actually really break the ABI we will be stuffed
<ricotz> in this case we would just bump the soname
<ricotz> the patch doesnt apply
<darkxst> ricotz, probably against master then
<darkxst>  I'm off for the night, been a long weekend, cya
<ricotz> darkxst, bye
<Brama> hello gnome fans
<Brama> i'm having problems installing latest ubuntu gnome with my usb stick and it's too big for a cd
<Brama> is there a way to install proper ubuntu gnome trough official ubuntu netinstall ?
<Brama> is there anybody here ?
<MaverickPT> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-01
<eliasps> Hello everyone
 * mgedmin waves
<darkxst> hey eliasps, mgedmin
<eliasps> Hi darkxst, what's up?
<darkxst> eliasps, too hot here! planning my escape plan for the weekend
<eliasps> Oh, nice! It's 25 degrees here (Celsius), not too hot, but hot for the season. What's the plan?
<darkxst> eliasps, off to the mountains, should be about 15 there vs 30 odd here
<darkxst> Mountain Biking, probably end up doing something silly, like 100km in 2.5 days
<eliasps> That's awesome darkxst. I used to do that too, hiking, mountain biking, but I have limited time for those things now...
<eliasps> And I love mountain areas, especially in the winter. I'm counting the days until I go to the village I'm from, which is a mountain area called Lagadia, Arkadia, Greece.
<eliasps> It's been a long time since I've seen some snow!
<darkxst> eliasps, Greece has snow?
<darkxst> I've only ski/boarded here (Aus) and French Alps though
<eliasps> Large cities rarely, only northern areas (such as Thessaloniki) and not always. But high altitude areas have snow regularly. For instance the village I told you is at 1km hight and has snow every winter.
<eliasps> There are places for those sports in Greece as well, a few of them, 2-3 are great, but I bet that are not as good as those you mention!
<eliasps> I've tried skiing and snowboarding, but I can't turn, I just go with gravity until something stops me. I'm a danger to myself and others :P
<darkxst> eliasps, I have skied since I was 4, I control things, not gravity ;)
<eliasps> Since 4? Impressive! I bet your escape plans have lots of adventures! I wish I could do that! It seems like a great feeling. But it's for experienced skiers.
<darkxst> eliasps, its summer here now!
<eliasps> How about sea sports? Are you into them or only a mountain person?
<eliasps> If it's summer over there, it's a good opportunity
<darkxst> I have a hole in my ear which makes water problematic
<eliasps> Sorry to hear that. Sea sports are good as well, but I believe mountain biking, hiking and stuff are even better. That's the thing I miss the most from my teenage years, now I feel stuck in the city.
<darkxst> eliasps, your missing the some good stuff still, rock climbing and  caving to name a couple
<eliasps> Sure, those sound better than good, but they are a bit more extreme to just try out. If I were to try, which I'd loved to, I'd need to start from scratch, since I don't even know the basics and it would take a lot of time to gain experience.
<darkxst> eliasps, if you ever end up in aus, I'll take you out climbing ;)
<eliasps> I may take you up on that one day! :P Australia is at the top of my "to visit" list. It's such a big place, tons of stuff to do and see.
<darkxst> eliasps, not to mention half the UG leaders are here ;)
<darkxst> well maybe not strictly half, but we make up that half!
<eliasps> Even better ;)
<eliasps> And since you mentioned that, I may annoy you in the upcoming days to things related to packaging and development, if you are available, because I'd like to help with those areas, especially if you are only a few people.
<eliasps> And if you ever visit Greece, we'll do skiing, but you know, you'll be on the rough sides of the mountain along with the professionals and I'll stay on the smooth almost-even level with the kids :P
<octoquad> hello :)
<octoquad> is anybody having window focusing issues on staging ppa?
<Guest59428> hi all, one question regarding ubuntu gnome - would 14.04 be stable ? I want to install on a computer for working on it all day but must know that it would be stable.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-02
<darkxst> Noskcaj, hmm, I would have though you would well know where to get help for gnome stuff! (re MOTU discussions)
<mgedmin> octoquad, what kind of window focusing issues?  I haven't noticed any
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I asked upstream, he said WIP. I think i mentioned it here one time, but i wasn't going to chase too much up till gnome 3.14 was done
<Noskcaj> brb
<darkxst> Noskcaj, CSD's patches are fairly simple with 3.14, you could have the -desktop team, or even me
 * eliasps waves
<AndChat|189569> hi all
<octoquad> mgedmin, I'm having this on two seperate machines, one freshly installed with 14.04 and upgraded to 14.10 and one from 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04 -> 14.10.  If Window is used for focus, the only way I can focus on it is to click on the title bar. Any other part of the window including input boxes does not focus on the desired window. Sloppy kind a works for me, but it's quirky when you move the mouse out the way with dual view and it focuses on ano
<octoquad> ther app while typing a e-mail as in example and it loses focus
<octoquad> I've decided to revert the ppa, and just setup a new partition for VV testing and share my home directory between the two.
<mgedmin> octoquad, what focus mode do you use?  I use sloppy focus myself
<mgedmin> there was a change in sloppy focus behavior in gnome 3.something-recent-but-not-very: actual focus change happens a second after you stop moving the mouse
<mgedmin> instead of instantly
<mgedmin> it was so you could use application menus without accidentally focusing other apps while on the way
<octoquad> mgedmin, at the moment, I'm using sloppy, but prior to using the staging-ppa it was click. Sorry I said window previously, when I meant click.
<octoquad> click in 3.12 works perfectly.
<octoquad> I'm going to install VV now and see if it is present in a fresh install as well as give feedback to darkxst regarding wine and fglrx for #1382563. I'll be back in about two hours.
<eliasps> Hi everyone
<KeithIMyers> Morning All
<eliasps> Hey KeithIMyers
<KeithIMyers> Mornin
<octoquad> darkxst, is it worthwhile filing bugs / updating bugs for vivid now?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, If you get the chance then, could you please make a patch?
<darkxst> octoquad, of course it is worthwhile
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I can take a look, but probably not this week
<Noskcaj> ty
<darkxst> Noskcaj, Actually, done http://pastebin.com/bWMK4gz0
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=741044
<ubot5> Gnome bug 741044 in general "Use traditional titlebars on !GNOME DE's" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Noskcaj> ty. I also emailed the patch directly to the upstream dev
<darkxst> np
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-03
<gansteed> can gtk+ do this work well? insert a html into a gtk+ layer?
<gansteed> like this in osx: https://camo.githubusercontent.com/e996460609ccffc22690bee5da8ea7bc64fbc480/68747470733a2f2f7261772e6769746875622e636f6d2f4f70656e4669626572732f57595959592d4f53582d6d6164652d696e2d4368696e612f6d61737465722f73637265656e73686f74312e706e67
<octoquad> Thanks darkxst. I feel like I'm running 14.10 so that's why I asked. I've updated this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1382563
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1382563 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Cant install proprietary drivers/fglrx" [High,Confirmed]
<darkxst> octoquad, I don't have a radeon card to test, but still strange there haven't been more reports installing the ubuntu package
<octoquad> I know, it has gone from 2 to 8 affected since I last checked
<octoquad> btw, most people won't probably even bother reporting it, or apport crashes or remote timeouts when reporting it, or they don't need wine. There are a few scenerio's to consider though.
<octoquad> I don't mind digging deeper with assistance if need be. This is why I setup VV on physical hardware to help out.
<Noskcaj> octoquad, Could you please run sudo apt-get autoremove before posting those logs to a bug? There is a lot of excess caused by you having useless depends still installed
<Noskcaj> And i had the same issue, i just gave up on wine
<Guest95831> i am using a trusty distro but whenever i try to log in it is bouncing back
<Guest95831> anybody please
<mgedmin> hmm
<mgedmin> can you log in using a different session type?
<mgedmin> does anything interesting show up in ~/.xsession-errors or ~/.cache/gdm/session.log or ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session*.log ?
<Guest95831> no it is same with
<Guest95831> all env
<Guest95831> none if the commands are working
<Guest95831> *of
 * mgedmin waits to hear about the contents of the session log files
<mgedmin> another approach would be: when did this last work?  what changed since then?
<mgedmin> any upgrades?  edits of ~/.profile?
<Guest95831> last night i installed java adn python and performed a update
<Guest95831> can i have the correct path of the profile file??
<Guest95831> my research says that there will be problem in that
<mgedmin> you mean ~/.profile?
<Guest95831> yes
<mgedmin> the correct path is ~/.profile
<Guest95831> ok isee the file
<Guest95831> this is frankly the first time i am seeing it
<mgedmin> then it's unlikely to be a problem with it
<Guest95831> while installing java i havt to change the environment path will ut be a pronlem
<Guest95831> ??
<Guest95831> **problem
<mgedmin> where did you change it?  how did you change it?
<Guest95831> well ill paste a link i worked as per it
<Guest95831> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-with-apt-get
<Guest95831> look into the java environment variable
<mgedmin> nothing in there should break logins
<mgedmin> so what about errors in ~/.xsession-errors or ~/.cache/gdm/session.log or ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session*.log ?
<mgedmin> (I don't remember which of the three files will be used on trusty)
<mgedmin> (they all might exist, some might contain stale data)
<mgedmin> also, can you log into /dev/tty? or over ssh?
<Guest95831> /dev/tty
 * mgedmin meant /dev/tty1 actually
<mgedmin> (as a shorthand for the 1st virtual text console, which you get by pressing ctrl-alt-f1)
<Guest95831> i did it and i am in tty1
<mgedmin> excellent!
<Guest95831> the op is no such file or directory and permission denied
<Guest95831> i am tempteed to try su but scared
<mgedmin> no need for su
<mgedmin> "the op"?
<Guest95831> output
<mgedmin> hmmm
<mgedmin> are any files in your home directory owned by root?  that could break logins
<mgedmin> try ls -lA ~
<mgedmin> if you see root root somewhere, that could be the problem
<mgedmin> the fix is sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<mgedmin> replace $USER with your username, just in case
<Guest95831> no roots
<mgedmin> okay, so... permission denied?  why?
<mgedmin> which file gave you that error?
<mgedmin> what command did you run exactly?
<Guest95831> ~/.cache/gdm/session.log
<mgedmin> can you ls -l  ~/.cache/gdm/session.log ?
<Guest95831> no root
<Guest95831> it is username username
<mgedmin> wait did you try to run that log file as a shell command?
<mgedmin> use less ~/.cache/gdm/session.log to view log files in a terminal
<mgedmin> (also, I *think* upstart's logs are the most interesting ones)
<Guest95831> well i didnt ger you
<Guest95831> init not found
<Guest95831> that one stands out
<Guest95831> it contains 3 scripts start and init not found
<Guest95831> i am sorry that i cannot pastebin it
<eliasps> Off to class, see you later!
 * eliasps waves
 * mgedmin is back from lunch
<mgedmin> "init not found" is weird
<mgedmin> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mgedmin> I wonder if editing /etc/environment and changing the default $PATH to not include /sbin could be the reason
<octoquad> Noskcaj, there is nothing for apt-get autoremove to do prior to apt-get install fglrx fglrx-core. That is essentially the output when I run apt-get install fglrx and flgrx-core and those are the packages that won't be needed any more if wine is uninstalled and fglrx is installed
<ghtrz> hey :)
<ghtrz> how is work going for 15.04?
<Lixumux> hi all, with gnome 3 on ubuntu 14.04, I want to autohide the panels, but the gnome-shell(-extenions) installation will REMOVE components such as unity-controlcenter and gnome-flashback, which sounds scary - dont want to remove the option of switching back to unity in case gnome3 gets problems, for example...
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-04
 * eliasps waves
<eliasps> Hi everyone. I got a question
<eliasps> Does anyone else have any issue with multiple keyboard layouts on Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 with GNOME 3.14.1 from the gnome3-staging ppa?
<eliasps> I have added greek, but when I hit super space or alt shift even though the layout indicator switches normally, the input language doesn't. It's english no matter what.
<eliasps> Tried this one (same problem as it seems): http://askubuntu.com/questions/544183/ubuntu-gnome-14-10-cant-use-multiple-languages . Didn't work for me.
<Guest24066> my property of system is :  intel pentium dual core  and RAM : 1.5 Gb     can i install on my system  ubuntu-gnome 14.04 ?
<eliasps> The language issue was fixed by installing a different version of gnome-settings-daemon: bug 1385844
<ubot5`> bug 1385844 in Ubuntu GNOME "Not possible to switch keyboard layout through gnome-shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385844
<darkxst> eliasps, is bug 1318673 exist with the modified gnome-settings-daemon?
<ubot5`> bug 1318673 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Trusty) "Modifier-only input switching with non-latin keyboard layouts has no effect under GNOME Shell" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318673
<eliasps> darkxst No, after installing the gnome-settings-daemon the bug doesn't exist (sorry for the delayed answer, I wasn't on my computer)
<eliasps> Ι can switch layouts using both combinations
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> good morning :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-05
<KeithIMyers> Morning All
<eliasps> Hi everyone
<amjjawad> hey, how can I join you guys?
<amjjawad> I'm new here :P
<amjjawad> hehehe
<eliasps> Hehehe! :P
<eliasps> What's up Ali?
<amjjawad> How are you, mate?
<amjjawad> that was a nice chat on failbook :P
<amjjawad> heheh
<amjjawad> you guys have to get used to it
<amjjawad> I do that from time to time :D
<eliasps> No problem, even better, it's good to have conversations on FB to keep the page active, I'll do my best to engage other people as well.
<eliasps> I'm fine, I have class in two hours, and then finally the weekend :P
<eliasps> How about you?
<amjjawad> :D
<amjjawad> busy busy busy
<amjjawad> as usual
<amjjawad> eliasps, how is the social media of UG?
<amjjawad> I did mention that our fb is connected to our tw, right?
<eliasps> amjjawad you did. Media seem good. Lot of followers, so we need to engage more and keep the active and interesting. I'm up for the task, it's a challenge, plus it's fun!
<eliasps> I'd love to make some posts interacting with the users, to tell us their opinions, share some screenshots.
<eliasps> Is there anyone administrating twitter by the way? To make sure that if someone asks a question there, to get an answer.
<amjjawad> only me for now
<amjjawad> but step by step, you guys may use that too
<amjjawad> the most active channel is G+
 * eliasps off to class. waves :)
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> where do i can find guide for translate?
<lindol> I forget it, TT
<john_rambo> Software Center fonts are appearing hazy http://postimg.org/image/6rrhshisx/
<DASPRiD> johard to tell at that resolution with the jpeg compression artifacts
<lindol> hi ;)
<Elimin8er> can anyone tell me is there something I can do about my gnome tweekbox settings for extentions that are not keeping.. I must restart them on each reboot.. ? they worked for a bit then stoped withen the past few days.
<eliasps> Gnome shell extensions are disabled after reboot EliminBer?
<eliasps> take a look at bug 1236749
<ubot5`> bug 1236749 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome shell extensions disabled at every startup" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236749
<eliasps> There are some workarounds on the comments, for istance #5 and similar questions and answers on askubuntu
<stemid> I accidentally entered into the screen magnifier and now I can't exit it
<stemid> 14.04
<stemid> jesus, I rebooted and it still magnifies the screen
<stemid> this is insanely stupid
<stemid> how do I end this thing? I think I hit alt+something but I can't reproduce it.
<eliasps> stemid it's  not stupid, someone who actually needs this accesability tool doesn't have to turn it on, on every power on.
<stemid> that's a pretty weak argument.
<stemid> someone who needs it can enable it for life.
<stemid> everyone else are left without choice by default.
<eliasps> You can turn it off the same way you activated it. Go to system settings > universal access and find zoom and disable it.
<stemid> oh thank god
<stemid> alt+super+8
<stemid> I am disabling this pos
<mgedmin> easiest way to turn it off: find the accessibility icon in the top-right corner, open the menu, switch the slider
<mgedmin> turning it on is waayy harder
 * mgedmin can NEVER NEVER EVER remember alt-super-8
<mgedmin> (because I remember it as alt-super-* and hold down shift which makes it not work)
<eliasps> It's simple really, everything can be done via gnome-control-center. System settings.
<eliasps> I see Maemo community? Amazing community...
<mgedmin> mostly dead :/
<eliasps> I wanted to get involved once. But even with a Debian/Ubuntu background, Maemo is not that easy to figure out.
<eliasps> But there are some awesome tutorials.
<eliasps> I have a N900, unfortunately cannot be user as a phone due to an issue with the speaker.
<eliasps> I have maemo and arch installed on it and I just tweak it.
<mgedmin> my N9 died last year and I switched to Android
<eliasps> I use android now as well.
 * mgedmin -> sleep
<mgedmin> bye!
<eliasps> bye!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-06
<eliasps> Hi room
<Mikaela> hi
<eliasps> Hi Mikaela
<amjjawad> eliasps, join #torios please
<amjjawad> hello Mikaela
<Mikaela> hi
<eliasps> Why is it always so hard to find a wallpaper that you like?!
<Mikaela> because they are so rare :(
<amjjawad> eliasps, you are there?
<amjjawad> KeithIMyers,
<eliasps> Yeah I'm here
<amjjawad> I don't think I can do the meeting now
<amjjawad> maybe later today
<eliasps> What time is it over there? Here is a little big later than midnight, so I don't know if I can do later.
<amjjawad> it is 9:40am
<eliasps> Unless later is in 10 hours from now, in the morning for me! :P
<eliasps> How is it going with the needed roles amjjawad?
<eliasps> Anyone stepping in?
<amjjawad> for UG? not yet
<amjjawad> we need to keep posting about that
<amjjawad> eliasps, and KeithIMyers are we guys sharing the same post on both G+ and Fb?
<eliasps> I don't know about Keith but when I share something it gets copied/pasted to every media
<eliasps> So it's the same everywhere.
<amjjawad> perfect
<amjjawad> Yes, KeithIMyers is sharing that on G+ as well
<amjjawad> amazing :D
<eliasps> amjjawad about the needed roles, I could do blogging, everything on the testing section, and I could step in in HR and Brainstorming once I've understood the cause of those teams.
<amjjawad> eliasps, it is an overkill at the moment
<eliasps> I'm interested in packaging as well, but I need to make sure I have the time for that.
<amjjawad> let's take it step by step
<amjjawad> eliasps, indeed
<amjjawad> time is your worst enemy
<amjjawad> Ops, I didn't have my breakfast yet :D
<amjjawad> cya everyone
<eliasps> cya!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-07
<indistylo> Cairo dock with openGLis not working after I recently used "manager upgrade" in ubuntu, it says openGL stopped working , Kindly suggest the measures to restore it
<Noskcaj> darkxst, If you have time, could you look at the current bug with your g-s-m patch?
<Noskcaj> https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/gnome-system-monitor/titlebar
<darkxst> Noskcaj, just got home from a huge weekend of riding, will try take a look tomorrow
<darkxst> its probably unrelated to my patch though
<indistylo_> Cairo dock with openGLis not working after I recently used "manager upgrade" in ubuntu, it says openGL stopped working , Kindly suggest the measures to restore it
<alexl_> Hello everyone and congrats on the Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 release.
<alexl_> I was browsing the ubuntugnome.org website and saw the "comments closed" text on every page. And wanted to highlight that the text can be removed by going to "Theme Settings > Graphic Settings" in Wordpress.
<amjjawad> KeithIMyers,
<amjjawad> eliasps, hello
<amjjawad> so sorry :( I wanted to login last time (my time) but was very tired
<eliasps> hi amjjawad, how are you?
<amjjawad> as usual, slept on the sofa :( so I couldn't login and do any meeting
<eliasps> No problem..
<amjjawad> need to sleep :D
<eliasps> I get it! ;)
<amjjawad> but can't complain, thank God I'm breathing
<eliasps> Good perspective
<amjjawad> :D
<amjjawad> not sure if KeithIMyers is online
<amjjawad> so, off the record, how is the social media?
<amjjawad> once you guys are more comfortable, we can give you both access to the twitter but for now, we don't really have much of traffic there. G+ is the busiest one
<eliasps> Social media are doing good, by we need to have a meeting when everyone is available to set some guidelines and be on the same page ;)
<amjjawad> indeed
<amjjawad> for now, it is just the 3 of us
<amjjawad> others aren't really active on these channels
<eliasps> I see that...
<eliasps> I have some questions on the structure of the teams and the administration. I'll send you an email about that.
<amjjawad> or maybe here?
<amjjawad> because you may get a faster reply :P
<amjjawad> still have over 400 emails on my messy inbox :D
<eliasps> Indeed, but I'm on the phone right now and it's late over here, so it might not be the best time. But when I see you available again in here, I'll ask.
<eliasps> Are you using gmail?
<amjjawad> yep
<eliasps> Web interface or a client?
<amjjawad> I use the web one
<eliasps> Even better, I'll tell you later when I get of the phone how to create filters
<amjjawad> eliasps, you sent me an email that is still unread :D
<alexl_> Hello everyone and congrats on the Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 release.
<amjjawad> hi and thanks for choosing and using Ubuntu GNOME< alexl_ :)
<alexl_> Great stuff, and great to see all the work that has been put into this release.
<amjjawad> alexl_, thank you so much
<alexl_> :)
<amjjawad> we appreciate your feedback
<amjjawad> I'm the community manager of Ubuntu GNOME and eliasps who is on the phone right now is acting team leader for Marketing and we're a happy family, all of us are smarter than anyone of us :)
<alexl_> Indeed so.
<amjjawad> alexl_, would you like to be part of the team?
<alexl_> I would, but I do not currently have the time as alot of stuff are taking place in my life at the moment.
<amjjawad> alexl_, sure I understand that but just for you to know, you need 30-60mins daily
<amjjawad> or
<amjjawad> 1 hour weekly
<amjjawad> or anything you may offer
<alexl_> Well I am no programmer lol. Been using Ubuntu since 2006.
<amjjawad> alexl_, who said I'm one? :D
<amjjawad> I prefer to stay away from codes but I'm good with other stuff
<amjjawad> alexl_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/amjjawad
<alexl_> Haha :)
<alexl_> Faith, Hope and Ambition! Words to live by. Never give up on your passion.
<alexl_> I was browsing the ubuntugnome.org website and saw the "comments closed" text on every page. And wanted to highlight that the text can be removed by going to "Theme Settings > Graphic Settings" in Wordpress.
<amjjawad> alexl_, you mean to remove the "comments closed" ?
<alexl_> ya
<amjjawad> alexl_, never thought about that before :D
<amjjawad> see? all of us are smarter than anyone of us - this is my Ninja way :D
<alexl_> Yea here is a link to the article: http://www.cryoutcreations.eu/wordpress-themes/wordpress-tutorials/wordpress-disable-comments-tutorial
<alexl_> :)
<amjjawad> alexl_, will have a look
<alexl_> awesome.
<amjjawad> alexl_, I can't find themes settings
<alexl_> I'm checking aswell, it appears as though Wordpress has removed the option. From what I am seeing, go to "Settings > Discussion".
<alexl_> Uncheck "Allow people to post comments on new articles"
<amjjawad> I was there a while ago and didn't see anything related
<amjjawad> it is unchcked already
<alexl_> Any new articles/pages created witll not have the commets closed feild.
<alexl_> Did you have it checked before you posted?
<amjjawad> nope
<amjjawad> it is unchecked long ago
<alexl_> ok.
<alexl_> This is a thread on the subject: https://wordpress.org/support/topic/comments-off-5?replies=12
<alexl_> See comment 19
<amjjawad> 5-6 years ago
<amjjawad> not sure that is still valid
<alexl_> true.
<amjjawad> alexl_, let's leave it for now
<alexl_> yea.
<amjjawad> because the website is supposed to get updated - we are looking for someone to do that
<amjjawad> we want to change it
<alexl_> cool.
<alexl_> I posted this because I was able to remove comments from my website. Wordpress changes so frequently.
<alexl_> :(
<amjjawad> as with everything else
<amjjawad> social media and so on
<amjjawad> they thing changing things around considers as progress/improvements
<alexl_> I just tested it and I can confirm that disabling "Allow people to post comments on new articles" under "yourwebsite.wordpress.com/wp-admin/options-discussion.php" before posting a new article or page prevents the the "Comments closed" text from appearing. If the article was posted before, it will remain.
<amjjawad> I enabled it. Then disabled it again
<alexl_> that wont do any thing
<amjjawad> well, comments are closed is still showing no matter what
<alexl_> you have to save the text and delete the page, empty the trash and paste the text on a new page
<amjjawad> oh
<amjjawad> I will never do that
<amjjawad> I have no time for that :)
<alexl_> ok. but that is how you fix it. I understand it it is a bit overkill
<amjjawad> there are over 60 posts
<amjjawad> alexl_, but you're 100% right
<amjjawad> http://amjjawad.net/applying-for-ubuntu-membership/
<amjjawad> it has no "comment are closed"
<amjjawad> but odd enough
<amjjawad> on Ubuntu GNOME website, I'm 100% sure that option was disabled from day 1
<amjjawad> so, not sure what is wrong but never mind, not a serious issue ;)
<alexl_> Ok. I understand. It jumped out at me, and I remember having a similar issue.
<amjjawad> no worries
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-30
<freakyy> darkxst: well im not good in java yet and i dont know ... i might read my java book again ... i hope i will be able to code something then
<freakyy> but javafx i dont know ... its complicated without a good book
<darkxst> best way to learn is read code!
<freakyy> darkxst: ok thank you
<darkxst> freakyy, if you want bugs to work on, just let me know ;)
<darkxst> though I do think as a starter, find something that annoys you and fix it, its a better approach
<darkxst> bug 1516876
<ubot5> bug 1516876 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Language pack installation improvements for 16.04" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516876
<freakyy> darkxst: yea but i only know java and i dont have any java programs running - only minecraft
<freakyy> well ok i know a bit C and C++
<freakyy> i had it 2 years at school
<freakyy> but i dont think it's enough ... i also only have a few books about c++ but none about C
<darkxst> freakyy,
<darkxst> C is beutidul
<darkxst> .C ia beautiful, even
<freakyy> yes but c++ is more modern ... and somehow ive read so much about object oriented programming in java, that i wanna stick to it - python, java, c++
<freakyy> i will learn some python i think
<freakyy> one thing ive coded in java
<freakyy> is my coffee machine
<freakyy> http://freakyonline.de/2014/02/01/mycoffee-for-helzi/
<freakyy> :)
<freakyy> nothing special
<freakyy> so u c im a total beginner
<darkxst> freakyy, forget java its horrid
<freakyy> why? its said to be a good programming langauge for coding desktop apps and also server apps
<freakyy> ive bought 5 books about it
<freakyy> spending around 200 euros all together
<freakyy> ill learn python now though
<darkxst> books wont make you a coder ;)
 * darkxst sleeps
<darkxst> \
<freakyy> darkxst: yea ... but they can help u with things
<freakyy> btw, whats the best gnome python ide?
<freakyy> ok im using pycharm now
<LinDol> hi all :)
<Dorfen`> Hello guys! Is there any way to get the default gnome terminal app to show the host i am ssh'ed into in the title bar? I've tried messing with {TITLEBAR} in .bashrc's PS1 var with no luck. Is it even possible, or do i need to get another terminal app?
<bhundven> (16.04) I have a set of user-mode systemd units in ~/.local/share/systemd/user for offlineimap, and have ran 'systemctl --user enable offlineimap.timer', but I don't ever see it being ran in journalctl. I can manually start the one-shot offlineimap.service to sync my mail, but that is what offlineimap.timer is for. I'm not sure why it isn't running. Any tips for why this wouldn't be working? This wo
<bhundven> rked fine on debian sid (two days ago). unit files: https://github.com/OfflineIMAP/offlineimap/tree/master/contrib/systemd (slightly modified, since '-u syslog' isn't in current offlineimap)
<bhundven> and then it starts working. idk, wtf.
<freakyy> hi all. is there a suggested program for doing live twitch streams with ubuntu?
<freakyy> i found something
<freakyy> open broadcaster software
<freakyy> hey is there any good sound scheme for ubuntu somewhere?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-01
<eliasps> darkxst in vino, have you checked the code? besides the c part, does this also need a change? In file server/vino-server.desktop.in.in:AutostartCondition=GSettings org.gnome.Vino enabled
<eliasps> .away
<darkxst> eliasps, I had a quick look
<darkxst> eliasps, the AutostartCondition stays for Unity sessions
<darkxst> mgedmin, eliasps or anyone else lurking, can you think of any fairly straightforward bugs we can use for Google Code-in tasks?
<freakyy> good morning ;D
<freakyy> how do i get back this shortcut key window i got first time i booted into my ubuntu?
<freakyy> does any app integrate with gnome-weather?
<freakyy> like something like cortana is ... with a overview of news etc.?
<freakyy> is there any news app for ubuntu-gnome?
<logy> guys i have a real issue ->   http://9gag.com/gag/3841012
<herbalism> hello everyone, i am trying to extract a file it says "parsing filter is unsupported" i tried searching online for solution, didnt understand a thing. I am newer with linux, can some1 help me here
<freakyy> too fast some people ;D
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-02
<Macdaddy_Linux> Howdy
<Macdaddy_Linux> How do I move the window buttons to the left?
<freakyy> my money arrived. so its time for a new smartphone - any suggestions? like, galaxy s6?
 * mgedmin sticks to google nexus devices
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-03
<loggy__> hi everyone, how can i set rythbox to appear in top right corner, when i click the battery, volume and wifi settings. I want that there is play, stop next and previouse button. That is by default at ubuntu. I am new in linux.
<loggy__> hi everyone, how can i set rythbox to appear in top right corner, when i click the battery, volume and wifi settings. I want that there is play, stop next and previouse button. That is by default at ubuntu. I am new in linux.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-04
<LinStatSDR> Hello all.
<LinStatSDR> I was wondering if anyone else was having a problem in 15.10 with it workin for a week or so then just booting into busybox initramfs
<LinStatSDR> GNOME of course
<LinStatSDR> 4.2.0-19 kernel
<JohnnyComeL8ly> LinStatSDR, I have the devel version of 16.04 ...
<LinStatSDR> ah
<LinStatSDR> one of them eh'
<NEOatNHNG> Hi, is there a reason why there is no 3.16 version of gedit-plugins in the gnome3 ppa?
<NEOatNHNG> I just wanted to install that because I missed the code comment plugin but there is only the 3.10 version in the main ubuntu repos and that conflicts with my 3.16 version of gedit from the gnome3 ppa
<darkxst> NEOatNHNG, no reason, just never got copied across probably
<NEOatNHNG> darkxst: can you copy it so I can use all those good plugins again?
<darkxst> try again in 30 mins ;)
<NEOatNHNG> thanks
<NEOatNHNG> darkxst: works like a charm. thank you very much :-)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-05
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> Ali is here? :)
<darkxst> hi lindol
<darkxst> no Ali
<darkxst> he is rarely on IRC
<lindol> darkxst, Thank you :) good to see you :)
<lindol> haha by the way, I am reviewing for Release note 15.10 about translating to Korean.
<lindol> so i just want to check whether i can add that url to WW release note (original page) :)
<lindol> by self
<lindol> This operation is need to confirm or just i can add korean link there? :)
<lindol> oh i have found legacy section, but it was commented :)
<darkxst> are there other translations there also?
<lindol> hmm not yet, it just commented out
<lindol> ##Read this Site in your Language:
<lindol> ##||[[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME/German| German]]|| [[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/Ja/UbuntuGNOME| Japanese(日本語)]]||[[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME/Korean| 한국어]]||  [[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME/Norwegian| Norsk (Bokmål)]]||[[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME/French| Français]]||
<lindol> I think this is legacy text
<lindol> because Korean link is there for 15.04
<darkxst> lindol, ok, Just go ahead and add it back for Korean then
<lindol> darkxst, Thank you for your confirming
<TechToniK> hello?
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-06
<lindol> hi all :)
<lindol> could you explain to me, about   "but for whatever reasons can't make it into the Ubuntu archives for the current stable cycle."
<lindol> I don't know what does 'It" can not make into Ubuntu archvies..?
<lindol> I didn't "It' means?
<lindol> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Developers this page :)
<lindol> *I don't understand the meaning that 'It' has
<lindol> Could you explain to me .. :)
<darkxst> LinDol, hi
<darkxst> that page is bad, but essentialy
<LinDol> darkxst, hi :)
<darkxst> "It" is package/application updates
<LinDol> that page is bad?
<darkxst> bad englisg
<darkxst> english
<LinDol> ah....
<LinDol> I understood now :)
<LinDol> if i can use  it to mean 'package/application updates', i can translate to korean exactly :)
<LinDol> Thank you darkxst  :)
<LinDol> I understand that page exactly from your advice :)
<darkxst> I edited the page slightly
<LinDol> Thank you :)
<whitesn> hello
<whitesn> excuse me, I just moved from windows to ubuntu gnome, are there any way to bind ctrl tab and ctrl shift tab to the built in terminal to move around tabs?
<octoquad> afternoon all
<octoquad> darkxst, can I mark the <patch> & New Upstream Release * bug reports found here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+patches as invalid
<octoquad> darkxst, that will leave 3 bug reports with patches
<lindol> hi all
<octoquad> Hi lindol
<whitesn> is wine1.7 available for 15.10?
<lindol> whitesn, i think it has 1.6.x
<lindol> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<darkxst> octoquad, sure
<darkxst> octoquad, first and third could remove patch tag
<darkxst> pretty sure 2nd is fixed
<darkxst> oh it was never released (the extra "fi" bug)
<octoquad> darkxst, done.
<octoquad> darkxst, I left the nvidia-prime one.
<octoquad> bbl
<Deep6> hi guys, just running on WW version
<Deep6> made the switch over...it's pretty sexy I must admit
<Deep6> but I have one problem I was hoping someone could help me with
<Deep6> Bose bluetooth speaker works, as in it connects via bluetooth, but it doesn't update Sound Settings
<Deep6> hrmm.... you guys are creating something that's pretty special...but I have to admit too many warts for me....going to back to native....might try installing gnome-shell though
<Deep6> thanks, keep up the good work
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-06
<Ankammarao_> Hi All
<Ankammarao_> can one help me to resolve the firefox browser issue on ubuntu z machine
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-07
<stormchaser3000_> hello. i am running ubuntu gnome and snapd wont configure when running apt upgrade
<stormchaser3000_> no error message displayed
<stormchaser3000_> just sits there with "Setting up snapd (2.16ubuntu3) ..."
<stormchaser3000_> i tried removing snapd and installing it but i just get the hting that tells me to configure the unconfigured packages
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-10
<LinDol> hi all
<shubham> in installed ubuntu gnome yesterday and my laptop does not have rc.local file in /etc
<shubham> /etc/rc.local: No such file or directory
<shubham> this is the error i get
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-11
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-05
<jbicha> darkxst: yay, we finally have the latest gnome-user-share in Ubuntu, it's not installed by default at the moment waiting on mod-dnssd MIR
<jbicha> I'll have to look at vino next
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-06
<darkxst> jbicha, great!
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-08
<jbicha> ricotz: I don't have gtk2 installed here any more :)
<ricotz> jbicha, doesn't seem to be a real system to do some work ;P
<jbicha> what do you use gtk2 for?
<ricotz> gparted, filezilla, gimp, hexchat, inkscape, ... still quite a list
<jbicha> ok, the browsers were the only thing I needed gtk2 for in 2017
<jbicha> ricotz: do you use thunderbird?
<ricotz> yes
<jbicha> what do you think about us finding someone to upload 58 to bionic?
<ricotz> huh, no way
<ricotz> why?
<jbicha> well I want to make sure we get gtk2 off the default install before 18.04's release
<jbicha> Firefox 59 gets released around mid-March, not sure how closely Thunderbird will follow
<ricotz> I would object pushing mozilla betas to the archive
<ricotz> firefox is precisely scheduled though, but thunderbird is not at all
<jbicha> which version of Thunderbird are you using now?
<ricotz> 57.0 beta 2
<ricotz> I haven't got around fixing 58 yet
<jbicha> ok, maybe I'll ask again when FF58 gets into bionic later in January, when Thunderbird will probably be the only thing keeping gtk2 in
<ricotz> anything before thunderbird 59 won't happen
<ricotz> stable releases of thunderbird are 52.x
<jbicha> I guess I'm sort of more asking about a thunderbird 59 beta since it's hard to tell when they will drop the beta flag
<ricotz> https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar
<jbicha> theoretically, it would be nice to give it more testing before we release it to everyone
<ricotz> usually a week before the release there will be first buildX tags
<jbicha> ok, TB 52 was April 4, about a month late
<ricotz> first beta tags for the next series are in the same week of the release
<ricotz> but as said thunderbird is not so precisely scheduled as firefox
<jbicha> the other issue is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<jbicha> but I guess Thunderbird has a standing freeze exception anyway, right?
<ricotz> I would say so
<ricotz> so I would assume the first thunderbird beta in early February
<ricotz> better plan with actual final releases here
<jbicha> I would be happy if we could get TB59 in and gtk2 out by Bionic Final Beta (Apr 5)
<jbicha> based on last year, TB may not have a final 59.0 build by then
<ricotz> so maybe for 18.04.1 then
<jbicha> (gtk2 will still be on the iso's anyway because of input methods, same with qt5)
